# Magazine Update



## smokjunkee (Oct 21, 2006)

Last week I posted that I could not find magazines to fit an older, used CZ 75 that I just purchased. The concensus seemed to point to trying Mec-Gars. If they didn't fit, only factories would probably work. So, yesterday my Mec-Gars came in & guess what...they didn't fit. So, trying to be the "smithy" I am not, I spent 2 hours making one of them unreturnable by fileing it to try and get it to work. I couldn't even get it close! Now I have resigned myself to the possibly this model(being that it is older) has a smaller magWell spec. & unless I can find older factory magazines I am going to have a very difficult time finding ones that fit. Any comments?
MB


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, it must be different specs. Sorry U ruined 1 mag. U will have to contact CZ USA directly and tell them your issue. :smt022


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I was one of the ones that told you to try Mec-Gars. If you gave them all the information about your gun they should have sent the right ones. Again if they didn't I would call them or send them back. The one you been filing on is yours now. I have used them in 1911's and they have worked flawlessly. I know they do not make mags for all models of guns. Sorry about your deal.


----------



## smokjunkee (Oct 21, 2006)

Hey no problem guys, I appreciate the help. I gotta learn some how.
I knew the moment I picked up that file, I owned that mag, Again, a learning experience. 
MB


----------



## bompa (Oct 26, 2006)

Yes there is a difference between the mags for pre-B's and B's..Can't remember what it was at this moment but if you go to the CZ forum someone will gladly tell you..Lots of friendly helpful people there..Much knowledge shared there also..Just ask and you will receive..


----------



## Mortech (Jan 28, 2007)

I own/owned both , the Pre b will fit the B series but not the other way around . There is a sticky with a CZ/Tangifolio magazine cross reference chart on the CZ Forum tech section


----------

